# (sort of) Mobile Coffee Bar/Stand - a Quick Build Project



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Hello world,
not too long ago I was offered a corner of a trade fair stand to represent my little roastery. An important local wholesale customer of ours suggested a deal, where they could serve our coffee to their trade fair guests and promote their regional thinking by featuring us in their exhibition.

With a roaring finish of the 2019 Christmas sales, I didn't have much freedom to even think of January activities, not to mention building stuff...!
Well, here we are - only 11 days away from exhibition opening.

What does a coffee bar need, I asked myself.
Here comes my list:

- a coffee machine (we will use my Izzo Alex Valexia Leva)
- a grinder (Macap MXD in our case)
- a worktop
- a water supply
- a drain
- electricity
- everything connected
- milk and beans
- cups
- a knock box or drawer
- tamper, jugs, cleaning stuff

What do I want to include in addition, I thought next...
- a work light
- a milk jug rinser
- visible roastery references
- brand communication
- a stable, affordable, doable and quick solution that can be disassembled and stored away to be re-used some other time.

Enough brains for now, away with that. Every project needs to start at some point. And somehow. For me, it usually takes shape with a stupid sketch on a post-it note.









If I were to give a name to the size of my company, we're Smally McSmallpants.
So, a small coffee bar is more than appropriate!

On with 3Ding to get an idea of proportions, actual size and material usage.

































Now that I've made it official, there's no turning back I'm afraid... haha!
I've got water tanks, a flowjet pump, this rinser thingy and a few bits and bobs on order right now. Will do a complete shopping list once everything is in.

Next up, buying 4x6 beams and looking in workshop if suitable screws are anywhere to be found. The idea of quick assembly/disassembly, as illustrated in last image, requires few flat parts that are being held together by big enough screws that are made to be removed and reinsterted... supposedly going for 7x70 (or similar) Confirmat connecting screws with allen/hex socket.

However, I'll call it a day and see what I can achieve throughout the week... wish me luck!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

A cool box for the milk plus a separate hot water urn as, depending on demand, using the espresso machine for hot water will compromise your steaming. The cad drawing looks good but if you want to avoid assembly / disassembly a collapsible / folding wooden table with cut outs for the pitcher rinser and knock box would be quicker. Your coffee bags / company logo could then be attached to the sides and front. Make sure you get the height right as if it's too low your back won't thank you after the third hour! Assuming your not offering a decaf but if you are the Niche is perfect for this task. Business cards to hand out also a good idea.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Great work Hasi. ?

Seems you have the bases covered. ?

I wish you all the best in this venture. ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Stevebee said:


> A cool box for the milk plus a separate hot water urn as, depending on demand, using the espresso machine for hot water will compromise your steaming. The cad drawing looks good but if you want to avoid assembly / disassembly a collapsible / folding wooden table with cut outs for the pitcher rinser and knock box would be quicker. Your coffee bags / company logo could then be attached to the sides and front. Make sure you get the height right as if it's too low your back won't thank you after the third hour! Assuming your not offering a decaf but if you are the Niche is perfect for this task. Business cards to hand out also a good idea.


Aww thanks mate!

Re collapsible I've been working towards that but found it either wouldn't fit in our Sharan or would need too many hinges and beams, making construction somewhat heavy and wiggly. Plus I've got the worktop lying around so kinda need to use that up for once 

Separate hot water makes absolute sense! ...will get an extra outlet mounted under the counter. Just need to see whether max. power draw will work with 230V mains (machine, grinder, light and kettle ) or if I need to up to three phase 380V...

All installations shall be part of worktop piece as far as possible to speed up assembly.

True, forgot to mention the milk cooler - will go under counter equipped with cooling elements. Could connect to mains but it's a bit loud...


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

Looks great!

Not sure how it all goes together, but from the sketches it seems to lack lateral rigidity. I would also extend the 2 middle struts all the way to the ground.

Finally, consider what you will do for casters/rollers and how these can provide leveling of the whole assembly, as the ground might not actually be level.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

In the end and as I imagine it it's going to be more about presenting the company and networking than banging out hundreds of shots each day.
Problem is, if enough people (also staff from around the fair grounds) find out about free coffee  might be a busy three days 

Won't offer lids for them paper cups to make folk rather stick around... and maybe try to remember faces of ever returning sweaters.

In light of the above, I'm totally stumped as to how many coffees might go over the counter per day.

25l waste water tank will be good for 100 shots and rinsing pf or milk jug.
Potentially mains water will be accessible, if not, 36l of fresh water will return roughly the same amount until refill.

Preparing paper cups in stacks of 25 lets me keep an eye on estimated fill level, in theory 

At my pace, I could possibly achieve around 200 in a day. Gives me the jitters already... 

Oh and I forgot to mention a waste bin!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

ArisP said:


> Looks great! Not sure how it all goes together, but from the sketches it seems to lack lateral rigidity. I would also extend the 2 middle struts all the way to the ground.
> 
> Finally, consider what you will do for casters/rollers and how these can provide leveling of the whole assembly, as the ground might not actually be level.


Cheers mate!

Lateral rigidity comes with back wall of full-length front element and horizontal beam inserts. Also, coffee bags will be tacked onto fibre board and mounted into their three frames. If that's not proving to be sufficient, I'll use diagonal tension rope internally. We'll see 

Decided to cut middle struts and let them continue further in (U-shaped element) to avoid getting caught up in them with my toes 

Finally, yes, will need to get some height adjustable feet (cardboard underlays might not be the best idea )


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Good Luck!

My advice would be this. If you get really busy and have a queue, remember you are only serving one person - the one in front of you. Give them a good experience, don't rush. They will wait. If the queue is too long they will go away and come back when it is less busy. The person you are serving is the one that matters, it is that customer you want to make happy so they remember you ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Good Luck!
> My advice would be this. If you get really busy and have a queue, remember you are only serving one person - the one in front of you. Give them a good experience, don't rush. They will wait. If the queue is too long they will go away and come back when it is less busy. The person you are serving is the one that matters, it is that customer you want to make happy so they remember you


Cheers gal!
Might actually write this somewhere I (and nobody else) can see it 

Or make a little stand-up display saying "you want free coffee... and I want to meet you. could take a while..."


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It could be well worth having a spare waste tank. If you are busy, will you have time to walk away and empty the overfilled tank with a line of customers waiting ? How far away is nearest waste point ?

What type of power outlet will you be connecting to ? If you move to different positions you may need differing connections. Single socket / multiple sockets = POWER ?

Contact @jeebsy he started with a "popup" stall.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Probably far too late, and likely not on spec, but Decent Espresso has documented its own use of a mobile coffee table, and it involves a BROR table from Ikea as its base.

Good luck with this - it all sounds amazing!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> It could be well worth having a spare waste tank. If you are busy, will you have time to walk away and empty the overfilled tank with a line of customers waiting ? How far away is nearest waste point ?
> What type of power outlet will you be connecting to ? If you move to different positions you may need differing connections. Single socket / multiple sockets = POWER ?
> Contact @jeebsy he started with a "popup" stall.


Absolutely, going check my options on site soon, hopefully before end of the week!

In general, looking fwd to learn a lot about running such a stall as a business model. Maybe going down the jeebsy way in the future?!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

filthynines said:


> Probably far too late, and likely not on spec, but Decent Espresso has documented its own use of a mobile coffee table, and it involves a BROR table from Ikea as its base.
> Good luck with this - it all sounds amazing!


ah yea, remember that!
Thanks for bringing it up


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

One of the pubs I used to work at had a couple of portable bars with the sides attached to the front with piano hinges. The shelf & top held everything securely when open. You may find the curtains just get in the way too. It's not as if anybody but staff should see the back end.


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

Hasi said:


> Hello world,
> not too long ago I was offered a corner of a trade fair stand to represent my little roastery. An important local wholesale customer of ours suggested a deal, where they could serve our coffee to their trade fair guests and promote their regional thinking by featuring us in their exhibition.
> 
> With a roaring finish of the 2019 Christmas sales, I didn't have much freedom to even think of January activities, not to mention building stuff...!
> ...


 This is amazing!!! (Is there anything you can't do?!??) ???‍♀☕?☺


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> One of the pubs I used to work at had a couple of portable bars with the sides attached to the front with piano hinges. The shelf & top held everything securely when open. You may find the curtains just get in the way too. It's not as if anybody but staff should see the back end.


Ha! I know exactly what you mean, have seen one or two of these already. unfold sides from front panel, put in worktop, bar element and bottom end, done. Only, with above layout the folded piece would become too long to still fit in the van... 

As for the curtains, very true. I hope to have enough space on worktop for stuff that's needed instantly. Down there I just want to keep spare stuff, mostly going to hide tanks, pump and pipework.
I have no idea if the bar can be placed in a way that it won't be visible from all sides. Not in this case or anywhere else I might cart it to in the future  let's call them a just-in-case thing  but hey ho, they're lightweight and don't need alignment. at least!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Deidre said:


> This is amazing!!! (Is there anything you can't do?!) ️


Haha, well... staying healthy is among the things I can't do. Will lay down now to sleep off a man-flu...


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

Oh, too bad! Hope you are back to 100% soon!?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Postie was fit enough to deliver...

first parts!!


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hey Mate - this sounds really exciting! Super pleased for you. Hope it helps build your business.

Just a few extra thoughts based on my experience with doing somehthing similar

Power supply



you need to know how close you will be to mains outlet so that you have a cable of sufficient length. Any cables running on the floor will need to comply with whatever health and safety standards are applicable.


use an RCD to isolate your power line from the rest of the supply


Make sure their cuircuit can cope with your power load. Your urn plus coffee machine will pull a truck load of wattage in the initial heating up phase.


Waste



waste bin for disposable cups, stirrers etc


something to empty your knock box into, it could fill up rather quickly!


Other barista supplies



chocolate powder/shaker for cappucino topping


spoons/stirrers


shot glass for your espresso extraction if your cups are too tall to fit under the portafilter


cloths for cleaning steam wand, work surface, other spills (dont underestimate how much mess you could potentially make!


milk temp thermometer - I found my hand got very sore very quickly using it as a temp guage!


keep cup sleeves close at hand, if you get busy there wont be time to faff around with opening the sleeves and separating the cups


supply of cold water


non-diary alternative


sugar/sweetner (not everyone appreciates the good stuff)


make an estimate of how many beans (kg) you think you might - then add 50%! Better to have too many than to run out!


Other random thoughts



check your current business insurance covers you for this type of event


business cards, flyers, general promotional material


familiarise yourself with any health and safety requirements eg do you need a food handling certificate?


vehicle access - how far do you need to cart all your gear (maybe get a small trolley/dolley)


An extra pair of hands might be useful.


if I think of anything else I will let you know!

Following your cart project with interest as I really need to do something similar!


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Hasi said:


> In the end and as I imagine it it's going to be more about presenting the company and networking than banging out hundreds of shots each day.
> Problem is, if enough people (also staff from around the fair grounds) find out about free coffee
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm useless at these things (planning) but one word of advice. There's nothing stronger than the bond between two paper cups when you are at your peak capacity. Hence, I'd suggest rolling those things when you get them so as to not face the issue.

Also, are you just going to be offering milk based drinks or pour over/filter/espressos, the pour over and filter would need more equipment and espressos maybe a smaller cup?


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Cooffe said:


> I'm useless at these things (planning) but one word of advice. There's nothing stronger than the bond between two paper cups when you are at your peak capacity. Hence, I'd suggest rolling those things when you get them so as to not face the issue.
> 
> Also, are you just going to be offering milk based drinks or pour over/filter/espressos, the pour over and filter would need more equipment and espressos maybe a smaller cup?


 upvote to this - I find that the strength of this bond is directly proportional to amount of haste in which cup separation is required!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

RDC8 said:


> Hey Mate - this sounds really exciting! Super pleased for you. Hope it helps build your business.
> 
> Just a few extra thoughts based on my experience with doing somehthing similar
> 
> ...


 Awww cheers Rodney!
Comprehensive summary there, will dig into details tomorrow when there's folk awake that I can talk to ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Cooffe said:


> I'm useless at these things (planning) but one word of advice. There's nothing stronger than the bond between two paper cups when you are at your peak capacity. Hence, I'd suggest rolling those things when you get them so as to not face the issue.
> 
> Also, are you just going to be offering milk based drinks or pour over/filter/espressos, the pour over and filter would need more equipment and espressos maybe a smaller cup?





RDC8 said:


> upvote to this - I find that the strength of this bond is directly proportional to amount of haste in which cup separation is required!


 Haha, alright - that sounds like a great piece of advice!
Will have to separate all cups to apply our signature stamp ? btw, we're using food grade ink on all our packaging - so no worries about stacking them afterwards. Might change the bonding part, however, rolling will be part of the routine!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Bad news ahead: fresh water tanks will be delayed, hopefully arriving in time!!

Alternatively, BWT will also be there (home game for them, think you can even see their buildings from fair grounds) and our "host" is one of the bigger plumbing companies around, fingers crossed they can work out mains water connexion ?

Maybe even the better solution to start with...


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

I use 2 x 25 litre food grade plastic Jerry cans filled with bottled water with one for waste. This set up copes well with 175 to 200 cups in a 4 hour session although I do use two machines (L1 and Vesuvius). Should get next day delivery if yours don't arrive in time.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Stevebee said:


> I use 2 x 25 litre food grade plastic Jerry cans filled with bottled water with one for waste. This set up copes well with 175 to 200 cups in a 4 hour session although I do use two machines (L1 and Vesuvius). Should get next day delivery if yours don't arrive in time.


invaluable 
cheers mate!

Currently not even dreaming of 50/h - haha, erm, dang that's a lot of coffee  can feel man flu coming back...


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Am going to throw either a curve ball or the elephant in the room but...are you not able to look to use that rather flat section at the back of your lovely green v8 powered advertising board as a trolley instead of making one (space permitting of course)?

You could then put machines etc on a sliding base that could "be pulled out" over the tail gate when needed for service and no heavy lifting. Fit some curtains / bags to hang from the tail gate to cover your waste water etc and use the sides to host bag sales etc hiding as much water / cool box full of ice for milk / ancillaries etc. Could even look to fit gazebo or similar over bed / back to keep you dry if outside in future.

Long term benefits, you have your advertising as the truck, instantly recognisable and clean / break down would be really quick with little to lift / carry. Might be restrictions on petrol powered vehicles or access into some locations but....cool truck... 

Might also want to think about an additional grinder, if not mentioned already, either as a spare (just in case ) or have 1 set for espresso (or for another bean) and 1 for the bag grinding remembering that most of the general population don't possess a grinder although may want to steer clear of espresso grind or put some huge caveats on (depends on who is at trade fair / venue etc)

Hope all goes well and will expect pictures similar to the "Road to Cirencester" (although no breakdowns please)

John


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

johnealey said:


> Am going to throw either a curve ball or the elephant in the room but...are you not able to look to use that rather flat section at the back of your lovely green v8 powered advertising board as a trolley instead of making one (space permitting of course)?
> You could then put machines etc on a sliding base that could "be pulled out" over the tail gate when needed for service and no heavy lifting. Fit some curtains / bags to hang from the tail gate to cover your waste water etc and use the sides to host bag sales etc hiding as much water / cool box full of ice for milk / ancillaries etc. Could even look to fit gazebo or similar over bed / back to keep you dry if outside in future.
> Long term benefits, you have your advertising as the truck, instantly recognisable and clean / break down would be really quick with little to lift / carry. Might be restrictions on petrol powered vehicles or access into some locations but....cool truck...
> Might also want to think about an additional grinder, if not mentioned already, either as a spare (just in case ) or have 1 set for espresso (or for another bean) and 1 for the bag grinding remembering that most of the general population don't possess a grinder although may want to steer clear of espresso grind or put some huge caveats on (depends on who is at trade fair / venue etc)
> ...


now you gave it away... 
yes that may be the long term plan if it turns out that I like the idea of a mobile business


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

On with the build!

Framework pieces and counter are cut, waste water tank has arrived, and I could pick up the logo stencil from local plot/cut shop 










Now, just need to cut worktop to length and see whether I can get hold of suitable screws before the weekend.

Before that happens, some more roasting...!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

no screws just yet, so on with other prep...
how about a little stamping?










50 down, 250 to go*

*in the truest sense of the word


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

approaching 500 now


----------



## Mr Binks (Mar 21, 2019)

Hasi said:


> no screws just yet, so on with other prep...
> how about a little stamping?
> 
> 
> ...


 Those cups are never going to work.

They're all upside down.

:exit:


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Hasi said:


> On with the build!
> 
> Framework pieces and counter are cut, waste water tank has arrived, and I could pick up the logo stencil from local plot/cut shop
> 
> ...


 Looking good .. I was hoping to see some pegged/wedged mortise and tenon joints ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hasi said:


> approaching 500 now


 Can't you employ some youngsters to do that job - or have they been sent up chimneys and down mines today ??


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Mr Binks said:


> Those cups are never going to work.
> 
> They're all upside down.
> 
> :exit:


 Multi Purpose cups?

Espresso and milk one way up... super ristretto the other 

John


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

johnealey said:


> Multi Purpose cups?
> Espresso and milk one way up... super ristretto the other
> John


haha, precisely!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Can't you employ some youngsters to do that job - or have they been sent up chimneys and down mines today


they're actually sick 

if I'm to use these cups for the first time with customers, I'll better leave them kids out of this


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Looking good .. I was hoping to see some pegged/wedged mortise and tenon joints


I might be from rural Austria, but time won't allow for that sort of fun


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

well... this is how far I came today...









main frame









side panel









side panel inlay recess


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

oh... and a little brushing and staining exercise with a spare beam...










I'll call the colour... erm  "Americano"


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It is looking great ? well worth taking your time over ?⏱


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> It is looking great  well worth taking your time over


time?
over?
haha...

tell you what ma'am... in good old Austrian lingo you'd have a clear definition of the term that translates to [self-employed]:

selbstständig - selbst & ständig, in its original meaning: self & standing. Kind of loosely refers to standing on your own feet. Colloquially, you'd shift the latter part to its other meaning, which translates to [always]. Rumour has it that self employed folk are working around the clock, so here we are at half past three on a bloody Sunday morning...


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

So, nuffin happened 
Someone got ill and prefers waiting it out... although there's just a few days left


----------



## Mr Binks (Mar 21, 2019)

Hasi said:


> time?
> over?
> haha...
> 
> ...


 Damn those words that can have 2 meanings. It's a bit like the word outstanding, it can either mean that something is awesome or that it hasn't been done yet.

I think we can all agree that your work on this coffee stand project is outstanding.

I'll leave it up to you to choose which meaning you like......


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Ok, afternoon saw the arrival of a certain species of screw...










...the El Cheapo furniture type  but you cannot argue with practicality. Confirmat screws rule. Especially when it comes to connecting stuff that needs to come apart again, the easy way.

So, as I was getting better towards the evening (and Mrs. Hasi as well so she could take over the kiddos), I started to paint a little:










Used some leftovers from the bucket I coloured the roastery with: latex paint in RAL 9016, anthracite grey. There are three plywood boards, no need to show them all here...
It dried up surprisingly fast, so went ahead with stencils 










It came out far from perfect, but the idea of a stencil ain't making something perfect, eh?!
Anyhow, doing a little test assembly so all holes are being drilled before disassembly and brushing and staining takes place.


















Just needed a little feeling of success before dinner, it seems  but happy with results so far...


----------



## Mr Binks (Mar 21, 2019)

Looking good ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Alright, backside... check!

now, enough of that madness...


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

Hasi busi ?

Looks excellent.

A couple of small display suggestions, people don't mind queuing if they doing something interesting.

If you do have a corner space (two walls) you might use one wall to keep them interested with your back against the other or in the corner leading them to the exit, with their coffee.

Most people have never seen a raw bean or a cherry and many would be surprised about the places where they are grown. Maybe a map of the world showing where coffee is grown, where (and who) you buy from. Pictures of the cherries drying and being washed showing the stages of the process until you get to the counter where you see you at the last stage. Some beans to smell and taste (yes you can eat them but only one free one!)

The coffee's not free - i guess you're expect contact details either put in the jug (or milk urn) or container for business cards, or preferred they can email you there and then. (otherwise you have to type in all the addresses). Don't forget the usb charger for the phone, sounds obvious.

Put your web site address and contact details on the cups and on the display etc.

I'll bet someone drops their cup, so some plan to mop up a big spill, especially if they don't have somewhere safe to put it down while they try and do things.

I've seen some clever use of steam to shrink down plastic milk and water bottles so the bins last longer.

If you have a spare machine / grinder in the Hasmobile that might be a just in case something mechanical happens.

And adding to the list of words with double opposite meanings we have re-sign and resign...

Good luck ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Ha!
Cheers Mike, some nice additions there!

Will have to see whether time allows to implement the whole cherry to cup story, I have all the images pinned to the roastery  otherwise next time!

Thanks mate


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hasi said:


> Ha!
> Cheers Mike, some nice additions there!
> 
> Will have to see whether time allows to implement the whole cherry to cup story, I have all the images pinned to the roastery
> ...


 It really would be the cherry on top the side - sounds a great idea.

I think it's all been mentioned but rather than cross-checking a (non-exhaustive but fairly long) checklist might look like this

Tampers
Jugs (small, medium, large, chocolate etc)
Cloths for steam
Trolleys
Hot Chocolate
Coffee
Stirrers
Sugar
Tea
Handheld hoover
Cloths for PF
Grinderz
Knock Box
Water for Coffee
Water urn 
Cups
Cupper Joe Tshirts
Tablecloth or Cover
Cooler
Izettle
Charging cables and plug
Cold drinks
Milk
Oat milk
Tamping station
Pitcher rinser
Waste bottle
Water for tea! 
Roller banner
Bin bags
Cup stand and lid holders
Feather flag
Table

Electrical Extensions

Mat


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

thanks Joe! much appreciated


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

NP. Hope it goes well ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

next thing you know, the whole lump is in pieces again... 










to make this:









into that:









work in progress, dang this driveway is dusty...


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

took it a tiny bit too far, whoops 










 well then, while we're at it... on with the staining!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hasi said:


> took it a tiny bit too far, whoops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ? Accident at work - sue the boss ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Accident at work - sue the boss


might suture him...


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

For anyone attempting similar, it took me 3 Americanos... 










now resting...


----------



## Mr Binks (Mar 21, 2019)

Hasi said:


> For anyone attempting similar, it took me 3 Americanos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I could never do this, at some point I would get distracted, drink the wood stain and then wonder why the flat white I'm painting all over the wood doesn't look very good ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Mr Binks said:


> I could never do this, at some point I would get distracted, drink the wood stain and then wonder why the flat white I'm painting all over the wood doesn't look very good ?


 wouldn't do any harm - I've used only coffee to stain the wood... in total three double shots plus water.
Now that it's dried it looks really really nice. A subtle milky coffee tone.

Hope I'm able to take some halfway accurate pictures later today!


----------



## Mr Binks (Mar 21, 2019)

Hasi said:


> wouldn't do any harm - I've used only coffee to stain the wood... in total three double shots plus water.
> Now that it's dried it looks really really nice. A subtle milky coffee tone.
> 
> Hope I'm able to take some halfway accurate pictures later today!


 Well I'd probably survive drinking a cold americano but I'm not sure the visitors to the stand would appreciate the smell generated by me liberally coating the whole thing in steamed milk ?


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

@Hasi Staining your coffee cart with coffee is an intriguing idea... might give this a try on my wooden knock box!?☺


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Deidre said:


> @Hasi Staining your coffee cart with coffee is an intriguing idea... might give this a try on my wooden knock box!


Ha! Yea give it a try 

If there's already coffee on it, further unintentional stains wouldn't matter too much me thinks


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

And, for my knock box, I think I'll try "ristretto" from the coffee colour palette!?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Final assembly... let's get started!










and a little detail before the sacks take their space 










tried to tweak phone camera to represent true tone  erm, sort of worked out


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Alright, here's a little walk through those coffee sack inlays:









I laid the frame flat on supports to have access/visibility from all sides.









With one sack cut open, I figured out centre as far as possible... ha, these stamps and weave orientation don't match up at all, of course. So happy times guessing anything! Finally brought myself to tack one 









Walk in the park from there, one lap is only only 3m which made it roughly 250 shots.

Next thing [photo missing] I folded in the backside of the bag to generate a second layer - just in case some white would peek through from underneath.









Applied three layers of 1cm fleece lining cut to ever smaller sizes. This should create at least a little more of a bulge once back wall comes on again!









Sneak peek from underside, alignment looks a bit off but what the heck... 

Will finish off first thing tomorrow morning  done for the day...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Just don't got stapling you're hand to the backboard ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Just don't got stapling you're hand to the backboard


haha, nah - all done and well!

Attaching the other ones, I found time to document the process a bit more.









Second layer.









Fleece lining.









Done!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

now putting the whole thing up over there...


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Hasi said:


> now putting the whole thing up over there...


 Well done .. you do like cutting things fine ..???


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

Fantastic!?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

cheers guys!!
stressful fun that...


































Tomorrow we'll start to see whether it was worth it


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hasi said:


> cheers guys!!
> stressful fun that...
> 
> 
> ...


 Fantastic, well done ? lots of pics tomorrow, please - good luck with the event!


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Congratulations.... what a terrific effort and looks like eye candy for your prospective clients

Good luck ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Fantastic, well done ? lots of pics tomorrow, please - good luck with the event!


 Looks like you are ready for the next Lever Day .. ?.. Hope it is successful

Whoops wrong quote .. Have a good one @Hasi


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Looks ace, great effort


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Best of luck Hasi, looks good. Hope it all goes well. :classic_smile:


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> It really would be the cherry on top the side - sounds a great idea.
> I think it's all been mentioned but rather than cross-checking a (non-exhaustive but fairly long) checklist might look like this
> Tampers
> Jugs (small, medium, large, chocolate etc)
> ...


dang, missing the Cupper Joe T-shirts


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Good luck mate! Love the product!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hasi said:


> dang, missing the Cupper Joe T-shirts


 Darn! If not for the kids I would have been asking if you wanted some support ?. Is it on today? Hope all goes well!


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Good luck Hasi. Looks a great setup to match your fine beans. Hope all goes well


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> Darn! If not for the kids I would have been asking if you wanted some support . Is it on today? Hope all goes well!


oh yes  excitement! panic!!

10mins ago, fired up the machine and delivered some stuff, now parking car away...

some grind and water hardness adjustments, then at 1ish (our time) should be good to go.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Good luck @Hasihope it goes well. Stand looks great!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Thank you everybody for your wishes!

They actually worked and helped and it all came down to a really nice and smooth start.









I could tell the greens to browns story to some interested folk, supported by printouts of one supplier's photo database and two jars ???









Also some additional communication including homemade business cards (cut and stamped only today in the morning ??) and our little folder for people to take away...









Only distraction was a stalling grinder on three or so occasions, that of course needed adjustment. Seems like a bit of a humid environment at times. Will bring a hygrometer tomorrow ?

It wasn't too busy in general, but quite a few got attracted by the bar and the sacks and the smell, chances are a number of visitors will return to roastery and buy beans, talk machines and all that jazz... so, being a very happy Austrian I'm equally tired and done for the day. ?

PS: one small construction error in waste pipework caused a minor flooding, luckily I realised it early on and could fix it while there was noone around ? so for anyone attempting similar madness, get a proper breather/venting pipe installed in your system or use an open lid ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Really, really Well Done Mr Barista ? ? ?

Your whole set-up looks top notch ? did I say well done?!!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Really, really Well Done Mr Barista ? ? ?
> 
> Your whole set-up looks top notch ? did I say well done?!!


 haha, cheers gal!
the best part was working with it. Just gotta love lever machines for their










Funny enough, I had to explain being the roaster a couple times. So, taking this coffee bar to the next level, I need a T-Shirt saying something along the lines of

Hello, my name is Matt. I roast coffee.

?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

????


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

yes please! ?

Alright, recap of today's full day...

First off, Men's alpine skiing downhill race in Kitzbühel was on, and watching that on telly is a really big thing in Austria - many stayed home until afterwards. Which was fine with me as it meant a soft start.

Served a grand total of around 200 cups, many of them being Americanos. Machine did exceptionally well - also with delivering hot water. It's only a matter of chronology: pour some cold water into cup, fill group, dispense hot water into cup (remember, it's an Izzo Leva running 120C boiler temp - you better mix hot and cold water ?), pull shot, serve. Until you're done cleaning and prep next shot, boiler is easily back to temp ??

Grinder stalled a couple more times, had my hygrometer placed right at exit chute and couldn't find any reason. Wasn't too disturbing as by stopping and starting dose again (and again maybe) it would come back to life.

Forking paper cups are a pain to do meaningful latte art in, well then I ended up with wobbly hearts handed out to manly men when there should've been rosettas and such ?? one returned and jokingly asked me to at least do a proper heart instead of the butt he'd received eaelier ???

Over all though, it was brilliant. Met a couple of important local entrepreneurs who are looking to improve their office coffee game, got enquiries to do local public as well as private events, was offered free presentation/workshop space at a kitchen showroom, my booth host just said he's keen to be selling bags over their reception desk/counter... and the list goes on.

It cost me mostly time and efforts and a couple beans so far. Speaking to people, many looked out for me after they got sent here. Almost everybody had heard the company name or recommendations before but couldn't connect the dots until we met. So it was very well worth every second of hassle and sleeplessness, already now. Hooray tomorrow!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Wow! 200 for the day is a good number to serve and it sounds like your presence* was much appreciated ? well done!

At least next time you now have an idea of what you need and your counter will already be built for action!

*hmmm a barista without an apron ?


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

I am in awe!???


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I kind of think you need an earring too !


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

And trendy specs


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Well done mate - that all looks awesome! Super professional! Nobody would believe you knocked that up in fortnight or so. Great work!


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

TLR; Nice work!

I'm sure it took me best part of 20-30 minutes to make two lattes yesterday, all be it on a classic, 200 cups a day is heavy for someone working alone! I was doing an event in London recently (I'm an A/V technician) and they'd hired a pop up similar to yours and they must have done a few hundred cups at least but they had a 2 group San Remo and 3 baristas rotating throughout the day!

If you ever wanted to make the assembly tool-less it would be pretty easy with t-nuts and wing bolts. Even if you just used the t-nuts plus your preferred flavour of fastener, (countersunk hex bolts might be nice) it would make it much more robust for multiple set-ups / tear downs. I imagine it's only a matter of time reusing those screws before you strip the wood you're screwing into. Although that might not be a problem if you're only using it now and again!

The only other thing that could be cool/handy is removable (or permanent) casters so you could potentially rock up somewhere, build the stand next to your vehicle and then roll it to where it needs to be with all your gear on it, and/or have the ability to move it around easily to different locations throughout an event. As you can tell - much like yourself - I like to overthink and over engineer these things 

Unrelated noob question, with spring lever machines do you still 'do the work' yourself? Or is the pressure/profiling kind of taken care of for you and you just apply a constantly pull on the lever and the machine does the 'heavy lifting'? Or is the spring simply there to make life easier for the user and you're still very much in control of how you profile a shot?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

wow, what a thing...
got up early today, disassembly and hauling time! 

after the response we've heard throughout the event, booth host suggested I should quit my day job straight away  let's see...

One great encounter there was when yesterday evening a girl showed up and introduced herself as the wife of another (more or less local) roaster. Didn't realise these guys had been invited to serve coffee at a booth not even that far away  tasted and liked each other's coffee and kept on exchanging experiences for well over an hour. I'll be visiting their facilities very soon and it looks like a great opportunity to make friends with like minded people!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

ThePeginator said:


> TLR; Nice work!
> 
> I'm sure it took me best part of 20-30 minutes to make two lattes yesterday, all be it on a classic, 200 cups a day is heavy for someone working alone! I was doing an event in London recently (I'm an A/V technician) and they'd hired a pop up similar to yours and they must have done a few hundred cups at least but they had a 2 group San Remo and 3 baristas rotating throughout the day!
> 
> ...


ha!
yea I've been thinking a lot about fasteners, only I was so short on time that it didn't seem realistic to get hold of stuff. but t-nuts sounds like a great idea!

I'm after a modification to worktop that allows me to use the subframe of a stretcher/trolley as used in ambulance cars that goes onto my Pickup bed 

Spring levers use spring tension to drive water through the puck. What you do is load the spring (and let water enter group) by pulling lever down, then release and let machine do its magic. Maximum pressure is predefined by design. They're great and so simple!!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Job well done, congrats.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

back to normal now, my feet still a mess. Gotta get used to standing around all day it seems 
now continuing to roast 30 odd batches for the week, still not having a clue how much to prep for Sat opening hours...


----------

